# 2011 EPS Colors - BEAUTIFUL!!!



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

Whoever came up with those color options for 2011 is a genius!!!! I couldn't have designed better paint myself. I truly couldn't!!


----------



## HazemBata (May 20, 2004)

How about some pics or a link?


----------



## locoman (Aug 23, 2009)

here you have
http://www.colnago.com/bikes/2011/eps


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

At least you can have a laugh about it


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

Best of both worlds...white (which is fast becoming the new black in paint schemes) and red (which we all know will make the bike faster)  Nice.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I've heard for 2012 there's even talk of adding a blue one.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Good to see you've moved on.


----------

